# Thanks to everyone on the Packgoat Forum



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I guess I am a little nostalgic today since we are coming up on the two year anniversary for the packgoat forum. I just wanted to thank each and every person for contributing. Whether it is asking questions or answering them, every bit of knowledge shared is added to the collective and helps everyone of us. Needless to say everything written, pictures posted, and information links added are all available 24/7 to anyone wanting to learn about packgoats. We have over 5400 posts in nearly 700 different topics. We are over 440 members which includes folks from several countries, not to mention the thousands of visitors from all over the world who click on the forum each month to read and browse the information posted here. All that in only 24 months..... Though opinions and methods vary we all continue to be tolerant and accepting of each other. What a tribute to the character of the goat loving folks who hang out here.

I'd also like to personally thank sweetgoatmama, Herb and packgoatlarry for helping moderate the forum. You all have made it pretty easy.

So, thank you one and all for everything you do and every experience you share! Every post is greatly appreciated.


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

Rex thank you!!!!

Thanks to everybody on here! I have learned so much in a short time by reading the ONLY REAL goat packing website!!!!A real great tool!!!

Sweet Goat Mama and the Mods Thanks very much!!!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

And thank you, Rex, for having this great resource.

Badly needed.


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

WOW I am kinda amazed how little feedback this thread got especially after seeing the kind of response the monthly giveaway gets, after all the hard work and expense these nice folks do to keep it going they need a pat on the back!!!Maybe Ive said too much!!!

Again THANKS Rex, Mamma,and the Mods!!!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

You are right. This is an amazing site to learn about all things packgoat and them some. I am also quite greatful for the time people put in to keep this forum focused and fun. Checking in here assures me that I am not as crazy as people think I am. When the forum first started I thought how quaint a small group of people who admire packgoats could share thier experiences. It turned out to be an international large think tank of passionate packgoat friends. Good day.
IdahoNancy


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

And thanks to Rex for making this awesome site! I can't tell you how much fun I've had here. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

And many thanks to you, Rex! Imagine all of the mistakes that were NOT made because we have been able to share experiences. My goats thank you.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks rex and everyone on the forum!!!
you guys are so great!!! and so much help to newbies!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, thank you! 
I love how this forum is so organized and easy to navigate around in. It's so great to get knowledge, opinions, and advice from everyone and see the different sides of those so you can form your own. We would truly be lost without this forum!

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

If it wasn't for this site.....I fear there would be more than one goat either lost to inexperienced owners or severly confused due to owners trying to experiement with training methods. 
I myslef had used this site to get me out of jams with sick goats, and unruly behavior. I can proudly say that my goats are in better hands because of all of the FREE knowledge based info on this forum. I have suggested many goat owners to this site whether they pack or not.
THANK YOU FOR CREATING THIS SITE!!!!!!!
We Love it!!!!


----------



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

Happy 2nd anniversary!

Rex, thank you for starting the group and making is a great resource and INTERESTING!


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

I second (third, fourth, fifth?) that! Thank you Rex and moderators for making this a friendly place to come for information and often a good chuckle as well. I've learned so much as a goat-newbie and appreciate having such a terrific resource. Thanks also for the generous giveaways each month--very kind of you!

Rose-Marie
and our fun, (not-so-) little Saanens, Gordy and Gilford


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah Rex, what they said, only double. I totally appreciate the willingness to share information and tolerance exhibited in this forum. I'm guessing that being an ex cop gives you some useful skills you need to run a forum. 
I have learned so much from everybody.

Ali


----------



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

I also give the forum two huge thumbs up. I wouldn't even own a goat right now if the forum didn't exist. 
Thanks for all the advice and good laughs. Hope to make it to the Rendy some day to meet some of you.


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, two years so fast!!

Thanks Rex, Terri and the Summerfield Family. Efforts like this take the support of the entire family and competes with the too few hours we have each day. 

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I guess I missed this thread. Glad someone bumped it up.
I too have learned alot from this group.
And I appreciate everyones imput on the questions I have had.

Thank you one and all!


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

Rex, Thank you for the work you put into this site. The more people that are aware of packgoats, the better off we all are.


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Rex,
thank you for the awesome website.
I have really enjoyed browsing around, I never run out of reading material here. Weather its informative or comical, its all good stuff.
Thank you also for the integrity you run the pack goat supply business with...
Denny


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks too Rex! I know how helpful this has been both to me and others, can't think what all us working goat owners would do without a site like this!
Thanks,
Cazz


----------



## sam b (Mar 27, 2010)

Rex,

Thank you and the moderators for your time and effort and sharing your experience with those of us who are newbies. This forum shows just how good goat people can be.

Sam B


----------

